# Mega Millions is 200 mill tonight !



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yup another what would you do with the money thread. So,? You take home about 100 million after taxes, get a tax accountant, financial planner and a lawyer. What next? How many would retire ? What State would you move to?

1) Establish privacy for acccepting the money through a trust.

2) Change my # 

3) Pay the Govt their share immediately.

4) Split the money in half, invest the bulk in something VERY SAFE that will get conservatively 4% per yr. I think municipal bonds maybe and live on the interest of 50 million which would be around 40k for every million so in my case I would be getting 2 million a year, without touching the principle ..yeah I could live on that.

5) Another 25 split between charity,family,friends.

6) Houses, NH, the main house ( 1mil) , Fla, winter home( 2mil) and Italy( 1 mil ) and Boston ( 1 mil) The last two as investment vacation home.

7) Invest the other 25 , maybe a franchise, invest,diversify, all very safe stuff.

8) Start my car collection. 67 Camaro SS,70 Dodge Charger, 66 Vette ,70 Road Runner, .about ten more. All my cars would be less than 100k each. I couldn't spend more than that on a car.

9) College funds for all my nieces and nephews.

10) Travel,play golf,season tickets to the Pats maybe.


what's on your list?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Quick you're on a roll, go play it.

The very first thing would be to change our phone numbers (house and all cells) and move. We've gotten calls from "relatives" who need a favor and we're not even rich. So, I could only imagine how many long lost cousins would show up if we won the lottery. After that, it would be the standard take care of the family that deserves it, invest, donate, new house, new car etc.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With 7s streak I think he should buy a ticket for the MC active posters
and if we hit we will have one hell of an M&G.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahahah, I do think I'm going to win. Maybe not tonight but I see a big winner soon, you heard it here first.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7's plan is similar to mine. Though I probably wouldn't buy that many vintage cars... They ride like cement mixers. I would buy a 1970 Chevelle (or a GTO) and spend dumb gobs of money transplanting a new drivetrain and suspension, as well as an updated interior. Kinda do to a Chevelle what Chevy has done to the new Camaro, without changing the exterior. 

Then, since I'm rich, I'd run for office, and do everything in my power possible to flip this BS administration around, complete with a massive increase in restrictions/policies/investigations on social welfare. I'd be able to buy a ton of air time, market myself as someone who's gonna change the asshattery that goes on. When you stop feeding the stray animals... They'll stop coming to your door. 

I'd buy some seriously high tech R&D company, one that is focused on development for the military and soldiers. Lighter weight body armor, high tech prosthetics for vets etc. Raytheon but cooler, and more high speed. 

...something to that effect, complete with similar investments as 7's.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Q5, I will get you one, take a pic of it and send someone you trust the pic. If its the winner though I would like 5 million in exchange. It's in writing and you now have witnesses..Plus I've met you and wouldn't want my face where my ass is and the reverse.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

1) Send my resignation letter, badge, gun, magazines, ID card, and radio to the chief's office via bonded courier.

2) I wouldn't change my number....it would be a pleasure to tell all my "new friends" to go eff themselves, since they had no time for me before I struck it rich.

3) Take care of my true friends.....maybe pay off their mortgages.

4) Establish trust accounts so my grandchildren's kids won't have to worry about paying bills, but in a responsible manner (scheduled allowances).

5) Keep my current house so my kids can stay in the same school with the same friends, but make some impressive improvements.

6) Buy an oceanfront vacation home on the Cape.

7) Buy a oceanfront winter vacation home in Florida.

8) Earmark a large chunk of it to file frivolous lawsuits against the ACLU and other liberal activist organizations. See how they like it.

9) Donate a large chunk to the Salvation Army, USO, and other charities that help our armed forces and veterans.

10) Donate heavily to conservative political candidates.

That's a good start, although I'm sure I can think of more if it actually happens.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dam, I love the annoying lawsuit idea. I would do it now seeing as i have two of the three main ingredients., but time and spite aren't much without the cash part.I have a ticket for you Q5 ill mail it to 42S WD 23527 22542, good luck.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think would go to NH and buy the side of a MT or something. Maybe some lake front property. Live Free or Die baby! I think I might also buy a little something up in Alaska too.

My family small that it is can join me if they like or stay here and I would pay off the mortgage's. I might help out a close Friend or two.

I would make a few donations to some worthy groups.

Funny as It sounds I would still probably like to at least work part time but with my own schedule.

I guess anyone could say what they would like to or think they would do but until it happens will never really know.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

There would be a vapor trail behind me Id leave so fast for Montana.Id have m&g's with a shoot every week


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Buy a condo next to John Kerry on Louisberg Square and basically turn it into a replica of Animal House. I would pay the Occupy freaks to live there. Then off to my summer home in Milton next to my new "buddy" Deval....and f*** with his mind everyday. Quit the job? No way! This is where I would have fun. Show up at a detail, get out of my limo, have Jeeves help me with my traffic vest and hat, then stand there and give every car that went by the finger. That's for 25 years of putting up with their BS stupid f****** questions! Then I would leave on my private jet to Bermuda where I would run my web site, RICHCOPS.COM.:teeth_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> 6) Houses, NH, the main house ( 1mil) , Fla, winter home( 2mil) and Italy( 1 mil ) and Boston ( 1 mil) The last two as investment vacation home.


Let's see

NH house will be 5,000 sq ft on the lake.

FL house will be 5,000+ sq ft with a pool indoors and out.

House in Italy will be less then 1,000 sq ft, indoor plumbing not included.

1 mil in Boston will buy you a triple decker in Roxbury where you can rent the first two floors to section 8 and sell crack from the top floor.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have looked at more than two dozen absolutely sick condo/townhouse/penthouses in Boston. The North End, South End,, near the Esplanade, plenty of very nice places for a mill.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Move to Hawaii Kai immediately Hawaii Kai Home FOR SALE (MLS 1108833: December 27, 2011)
and hold a M&G. You'll travel west of 495 then!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Move to Hawaii Kai immediately Hawaii Kai Home FOR SALE (MLS 1108833: December 27, 2011)
> and hold a M&G. You'll travel west of 495 then!


Can I be your "houseboy" in Hawaii Griff? I make an awesome pina colaaaaaaaada!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Can I be your "houseboy" in Hawaii Griff? I make an awesome pina colaaaaaaaada!!!!


You're hired, TB! I'll even make "the boss" (AKA dusty guy living in the theater room) pay you for it!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Move to Hawaii Kai immediately Hawaii Kai Home FOR SALE (MLS 1108833: December 27, 2011)
> and hold a M&G. You'll travel west of 495 then!


We'll be neighbors sort of. You'll find me on Maui.

RE/MAX RESORT REALTY Has Hawaii Homes Listed Online


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Heard winner was single ticket in upstate NY

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

5-0 said:


> Heard winner was single ticket in upstate NY
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

1) Pay off mortgages of immediate family and close friends. 
2) Water front home in Cohasset, MA
3) Water front home in California, probably north county San Diego (Carlsbad area).
4) Huge donations to charities like the Jimmy Fund
5) My kids would go to the best private schools
6) Immediate resignation from job, no 2 week notice. Thank them for the opportunity.....
7) Buy a plot of land, build 20 or so houses, and give them to wounded vets and their familes for free.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Copland was very good. I may not have won THIS pot but I fully expect to win another one. Powerball is 20 million tonight, may not be 100 but I will have to make it work.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I may not have won THIS pot but I fully expect to win another one. Powerball is 20 million tonight, may not be 100 but I will have to make it work.


I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be honest, even though I'm fully aware some will think I'm nuts, plenty already think that so I couldn't care less. I've been working on a system, ya I know please right. Well I started studying the winning numbers from Powerball and Megamillions a few months ago and have come up with a way to pick. At first I thought it was nuts but I started hitting more often, 2 numbers here 3 numbers last week so I truly feel I'm close. What made me actually talk about it was I started doing a ton of reading about it and low and behold I found a interview with a past winner of about 200 million that did the same thing and won. I'll add the interview if I can find it. I bet everyone that plays has some kind of system for numbers but added with my recent increase in pure luck I would say...barring any unforeseen incident , we are sitting on a winner.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Well 7, if anyone deserves it, it's certainly you sir.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nah, I can think of sevral in this very thread more deseving. I found the interview. How a lottery winner spends his multi-million-dollar jackpot - Feb. 21, 2007


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Now before I click on the link, if I figure out how to win what percentage do you want? :teeth_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Single Ticket Wins $206M Jackpot

Winning Mega Millions Ticket Sold In New York

One ticket matched the $206 million Mega Millions jackpot that was drawn Tuesday night. A single ticket sold in Middle Island, N.Y., matched all five numbers plus the Mega Ball. The winning numbers were 23, 32, 33, 39, 43 and a Mega Ball number of 8. The Lottery will not know who the jackpot winner is until they come forward to claim the prize.

Read more: Single Ticket Wins $206M Jackpot - Project Economy News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

